# Zipp Vuma Quad Crank compatible with Campy 11?



## rpm471 (Sep 17, 2008)

Does the Zipp work with the new 11-speed Campy gruppo, or only the 10 speed?

Any thoughts/

rpm471


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

I've read at least one report that it works, and so will a Campy 10 crank. I hope to be testing that real soon. I'm not sure I would go out and buy one for that purpose, unless is was a bargain, but if you've got one and want to use it with Campy 11, you'll probably be OK.

Reports are that the new 11 speed chain has the same inner width as the 10 speed UN chain. All of the width decrease was accomplished by making the outer plates thinner.


----------



## maxima (Jul 26, 2008)

*don't waste your money*

Zipp Vuma Quad doesn't work with Dura Ace 7900 and also Campy 11 speed.

DON'T WASTE YOUR $$$$:idea: 




rpm471 said:


> Does the Zipp work with the new 11-speed Campy gruppo, or only the 10 speed?
> 
> Any thoughts/
> 
> rpm471


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*???*



maxima said:


> Zipp Vuma Quad doesn't work with Dura Ace 7900 and also Campy 11 speed.
> 
> DON'T WASTE YOUR $$$$:idea:


Personal experience, or evidence from more than one user?


----------



## maxima (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote from Zipp Technical Support: I've the Vuma Quad on Campy 10 speed, it works, but not as smooth as original UT Crank set. If you going to 11 Speed or Shimano 7900, wait for Zipp's new version of chainrings.................. 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Maxima,

The VumaQuad will work with the Campy record 10 (not the new 11 speed) and does not work with the DuraAce 7900. 

Regards

Denham
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++




C-40 said:


> Personal experience, or evidence from more than one user?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

C-40 did your chain tool come in from Ribble yet?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*yes...*



kytyree said:


> C-40 did your chain tool come in from Ribble yet?


Just got it today, but still waiting on orders from Total Cycling and Bike 24. Must be on slow boat from China.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*others don't agree...*



maxima said:


> Quote from Zipp Technical Support: I've the Vuma Quad on Campy 10 speed, it works, but not as smooth as original UT Crank set. If you going to 11 Speed or Shimano 7900, wait for Zipp's new version of chainrings..................
> 
> http://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5519
> 
> It's best to try for yourself and judge. This is a prime opportunity for several brands to sell new parts that might not be needed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

I looked at one of the CN300's the other day pretty impressive for a chain tool, I never used a CN200 is it as large as the new one?


----------



## Denham101 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Retraction and redaction - VumaQuad and Shimano 7900*

The information I gave to Maxima back in October is NOT correct. 

Subsequent extensive testing has show NO issues with the VumaQuad and Shimano DURA-ACE 7900 system (we have not tested the electronic version). There are however compatibility issues with the Campy11 resulting from teeth spacings and the extra thin chain.

Just wish to set the record straight and apologize for the miss information.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

maxima said:


> Quote from Zipp Technical Support: I've the Vuma Quad on Campy 10 speed, it works, but not as smooth as original UT Crank set. If you going to 11 Speed or Shimano 7900, wait for Zipp's new version of chainrings..................
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> Maxima,
> ...


Yep. My VumaQuad cranks plays just as nice Record Ultra cranks did with my Record 10 speed drive train. The only difference is the VumaQuad bearings are still going strong were the Record Ultra bearings were dead and had to be replaced in much less mileage.


----------

